# Tom Clancy Kindled!



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Publisher Penguin Group announced Thursday that it will begin releasing Clancy's novels in several e-book formats beginning Feb. 3. Kindle Users go shop! There is a huge list of T. Clancy that is available for Pre-Order.
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&ref%5F=nb%5Fss%5Fgw&field-keywords=tom%20clancy&url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Oooh! Not that I read Tom Clancy, but this is a big step! Maybe the anti-ebook crowd is realizing they're just shooting themselves in the foot and losing out on profits. Us Kindle users are BIG SPENDERS don't ya know!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't read Clancy either but he's a big name. Maybe Grisham will notice and follow suit.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Oooh! Not that I read Tom Clancy, but this is a big step! Maybe the anti-ebook crowd is realizing they're just shooting themselves in the foot and losing out on profits. Us Kindle users are BIG SPENDERS don't ya know!


I ditto that!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I love TC, and my DH said the other night as we were watching Clear and Present Danger that if he read he would read TC. Well that means another kindle! V1 LOL but I am not going to hold my breath


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If K2 is released and you like it the same or more then K1 you buy a K2 and give him your K1. Load it up with all of Tom Clancy's Novels and name it Jack Ryan. 

He gets hooked on reading, you get a new Kindle, and you have an excuse to buy more Kindle accesories.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCash, love the way  you think!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Funny thing tho - I have no accessories! LOL  

I need to wait until he retires (HA)  before we get into that discussion


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent news!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> If K2 is released and you like it the same or more then K1 you buy a K2 and give him your K1. Load it up with all of Tom Clancy's Novels and name it Jack Ryan.
> 
> He gets hooked on reading, you get a new Kindle, and you have an excuse to buy more Kindle accesories.


You're devious.  I really like the way you think. I just bought lots of accessories and don't know if I could give her up. But on the other hand, I could buy more accessories.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Definitely a step in the right direction! I torn out the article to post it but figured it would be here already

*Clancy books will get digital format*

*Tom Clancy* is going digital.

The author of such blockbusters as "Patriot Games" and "Clear and Present Danger" is finally making his work available electronically, starting Feb. 3 with his breakthrough novel, "The Hunt for Red October."

Publisher Penguin Group (USA) Inc. made the announcement Thursday.

Clancy's books will be available in all e-formats.

Executives *Laura Porco of Amazon.com* and Chris Smith of Sony Reader said Thursday that *Clancy had been in great demand by customers.*

So, YAY, us!

Lynn D


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Executives *Laura Porco of Amazon.com* and Chris Smith of Sony Reader said Thursday that *Clancy had been in great demand by customers.*
> 
> So, YAY, us!
> 
> Lynn D


It's good to know we're making a difference. Does this make us a KAC (Kindle Action Committee)? Or is that Kindle Action Clickers?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> It's good to know we're making a difference. Does this make us a KAC (Kindle Action Committee)? Or is that Kindle Action Clickers?


how about Kindle Action Klickers  a subgroup of Kindle Anonymous  or Kindle Activists  (if you don't kindle your books we won't buy them 

Apparently klicking is working


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

KAC or KAK? I dunno, makes us sound like we're trying to hack up hairballs....or that we're talking like the Martians in "Mars Attacks!"...









But I am glad that Tom Clancy's gotten with the ebook program. I haven't read any of his books in quite awhile, none of his newer stuff. I think I'd probably go back and read the early Jack Ryan books, though, I always did like those.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That's cool.







I've read only one of Tom Clancy books. Sooner or later, everybody is going to jump on the Kindle band wagon.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Steph H said:


> But I am glad that Tom Clancy's gotten with the ebook program. I haven't read any of his books in quite awhile, none of his newer stuff. I think I'd probably go back and read the early Jack Ryan books, though, I always did like those.


Don't bother with those written "with" - they just don't have the same pizzazz


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

No real surprise, but thanks for the heads-up.   Clive Cussler's two series "with so-and-so" are the same way (not including the collaborations now with his son on the Dirk Pitt series, although it's kinda the same), but I like them anyway.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

And about time!    

Celebrate ... celebrate ... dance to the music ... 

Just saw that Tom Clancy's books are now available for the Kindle. Now, let's see ... how can I come up with the money for  them ... hmmmm.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Funny, it looks like "Hunt for Red October" is the only one available _today_, with more coming next week, then more the following week, and for several following weeks. Don't get me wrong, I think it's great that it appears all or most of his books are coming...eventually...it's just kinda funny that after the big build-up, only one made it on the "big day".


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Weird, everything was pushed back to the 10th. I wonder if this has something to do with the Press Conference.  Maybe Amazon is going to make a big deal out of the fact that certain authors are now allowing their books to be released for the Kindle.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Just a reminder for those interested, that several more of Tom Clancy's books (at least a lot of the Jack Ryan series books, it appears) became available today...


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Has anyone purchased Clancy novels?  I purchased Red Storm Rising to get me warmed up for the Jack Ryan series again, and the spacing between paragraphs is large (sometimes several lines).  I don't think the original novel was that way, has anyone experienced this with any of the other Clancy books?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Contact customer service if there is a formatting problem. Be specific. If there is something wrong they will pull it and fix it.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Has anyone purchased Clancy novels? I purchased Red Storm Rising to get me warmed up for the Jack Ryan series again, and the spacing between paragraphs is large (sometimes several lines). I don't think the original novel was that way, has anyone experienced this with any of the other Clancy books?


Darn that was the one ive been waiting for, the one book i really wanted to get. Please call CS and try to get them to fix it.


----------



## knit4keeps (Jan 22, 2009)

Now if Grisham and Evanovich would just figure out that this e-book market is HUGE...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

knit4keeps said:


> Now if Grisham and Evanovich would just figure out that this e-book market is HUGE...


Janet Evanovich is already on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=JANET+EVANOVICH&x=0&y=0


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote from: knit4keeps on Today at 10:36:22 AM


> Now if Grisham and Evanovich would just figure out that this e-book market is HUGE...


Evanovich? Janet Evanovich? I think all of her books are on Kindle, or at least most. You sure you don't mean someone else?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

JKR is not on Kindle. Silly Muggle.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Although see this blurb from today's WSJ re: Grisham...sounds like he's getting closer!

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123430834074270381.html


----------



## knit4keeps (Jan 22, 2009)

I was mis-informed and told that Evanovich wasn't on Kindle. Glad she is but unhappy that she wants to charge $15.37 for Fearless Fourteen. Guess I'll still be waiting for the paperback


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, I have never read a Clancy novel.  I have seen the movies Patriot Games and The Hunt for Red October.  Given that, what are a couple Clancy novels you would recommend to a novice of Clancy and this genre?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The Hunt for Red October and Patriot Games are good books to read. DOn't expect the books to match the movies. Hunt is kind of close but Patriot Games is pretty silly.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The Hunt for Red October and Patriot Games are good books to read. DOn't expect the books to match the movies. Hunt is kind of close but Patriot Games is pretty silly.


If you want the Jacky Ryan series, start with Hunt for Red October. The Book is much, much better than the movie. By a long shot, you can tell what the Russian captain is thinking the entire time.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Darn that was the one ive been waiting for, the one book i really wanted to get. Please call CS and try to get them to fix it.


I called CS tonight.......they said it was put on the list to "fix".


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> I called CS tonight.......they said it was put on the list to "fix".


Guess i'll hold off on it for a couple of months. Thank you!!


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Guess i'll hold off on it for a couple of months. Thank you!!


Hey, let me make this clear, it's by no means unreadable. It's just kind of annoying to have a couple line breaks between paragraphs, etc. I'm still enjoying the book, it's just not "perfect". Download a sample, and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

I AM a Clancy reader, and this has me excited. 

bwhahah Clancy in Text to Speech. I can't wait to hear howthat goes on my new Kindle 2


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> Hey, let me make this clear, it's by no means unreadable. It's just kind of annoying to have a couple line breaks between paragraphs, etc. I'm still enjoying the book, it's just not "perfect". Download a sample, and you'll see what I mean.


Oh, okay. I was afraid you meant it was like way off. I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

akw4572 said:


> If you want the Jacky Ryan series, start with Hunt for Red October. The Book is much, much better than the movie. By a long shot, you can tell what the Russian captain is thinking the entire time.


But Sean Connery trying to speak Russian is quite amusing (My husband is a Russian linguist)


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> The Hunt for Red October and Patriot Games are good books to read. DOn't expect the books to match the movies. Hunt is kind of close but Patriot Games is pretty silly.


 I liked the movie "The Hunt for Red October". I could never spend time in a submarine though.


----------

